# cialis



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Have used the wildcat cialis it was awesome...but cant source it at the mo. Whst cialis you rating lads??


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Ebay

type in "20mg sex pills"

Take your pick


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Ebay
> 
> type in "20mg sex pills"
> 
> Take your pick


A lot of price variance, they all the same?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Sams said:


> A lot of price variance, they all the same?


No, they are not all the same.

Look for ones with the most "sold" - then PM the seller to confirm exactly what it is your buying.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No, they are not all the same.
> 
> Look for ones with the most "sold" - then PM the seller to confirm exactly what it is your buying.


they that good mate? The e20 pills u mean?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just generic cialis - more or less all the same regardless of brand.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262097212747

Happy buying


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

p_oisin22 said:


> Have used the wildcat cialis it was awesome...but cant source it at the mo. Whst cialis you rating lads??


yeah they are good. Havent seen, well i havent looked on Ebay, any cialis that has the same price and quantity as the WC.

cialis pre-training is good for pump lol. Var and a cialis, bosh! ha


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Look for the seller somethingfortheweekend2015 on ebay, not me, but I got some from them this week and they are the same brand I have been using for ages, and they came with 10 free viagra, f**k knows what I'll do with them though.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Look for the seller somethingfortheweekend2015 on ebay, not me, but I got some from them this week and they are the same brand I have been using for ages, and they came with 10 free viagra, f**k knows what I'll do with them though.


netflix & tug ?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Big ape said:


> netflix & tug ?


Maybe! I don't get on with viagra, bright red face, stuffed up nose and blue vision. Cialis at 5mg is great though.


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> Maybe! I don't get on with viagra, bright red face, stuffed up nose and blue vision. Cialis at 5mg is great though.


thats exactly what happens to me, im gonna get some of these cialis


----------

